# Limewire has been shut down



## Terminator02 (Oct 28, 2010)

The Gnutella-based download client LimeWire has ceased all its operations after a U.S. federal judge granted a request from the RIAA. Limewire was ordered to disable all functionalities in the current application to prevent users from sharing copyrighted material. The verdict is expected to have an unprecedented impact on the P2P file-sharing landscape.

A few months ago the RIAA asked a New York District Court to shut down the world’s most installed file-sharing application, LimeWire.

The record labels argued that the Gnutella-based download client might have caused billions of dollars in lost revenue and that it’s therefore one of the largest threats to the music industry’s revenue. Today, RIAA’s request was granted by a federal judge.

According to the injunction, Limewire “intentionally encouraged infringement” by Limewire users, it is used “overwhelmingly for infringement” and it knew about the “substantial infringement being committed” by its users.

The evidence further showed that Limewire marketed its application to Napster users and that its business model depends on mass copyright infringements.

The New York District Court demanded that Limewire shuts down its entire operation, including all searches and uploading and downloading that occurs through the client. LimeWire users who start up their client will immediately notice that it is no longer usable.

The outcome of this case could potentially change the file-sharing landscape for good. Despite BitTorrent being the leading file-sharing protocol for several years already, LimeWire is most likely the most installed P2P application on the market. In 2008 LimeWire was the most installed P2P application with an impressive market-share of 37%, compared to 14% for runner-up uTorrent.

Now the RIAA has scored a victory in court against LimeWire, millions of people will have to seek an alternative download client, which might mean a significant boost in user numbers for some of the major BitTorrent applications.

On the other hand, software that’s similar to LimeWire might be affected negatively by today’s judgment. In the injunction software such as FrostWire and MP3Rocket, but also BitTorrent clients including uTorrent, Vuze and Transmission are described as “similar software”. Could one of these become the next target?

In a response to TorrentFreak, the RIAA didn’t want to speculate on future targets. Instead, we were told: “The court has now signed an injunction that will start to unwind the massive piracy machine that Limewire and Gorton used to enrich themselves immensely.”

“In January, the court will conduct a trial to determine the appropriate level of damages necessary to compensate the record companies for the billions and billions of illegal downloads that occurred through the Limewire system,” the RIAA added.

Although today’s decision is the end of Limewire as we know it, the brand is expected to reappear soon with a “non-infringing” service.[/p]




Source (TorrentFreak)

btw, the gnutella network is still up, just use a different (frosty) client


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow... I knew this would happen.
Well, it doesn't matter to me :3
Limewire always gives me viruses so I use that Zamzar website


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, good.
Limewire should've died a very painful death a young time ago.


----------



## Fudge (Oct 28, 2010)

That sucks. I used LimeWire frequently. Oh well, there's still FrostWire and MP3 Rocket.


----------



## nutella (Oct 28, 2010)

Meh, Limewire is pretty terrible anyway.


----------



## Bulit (Oct 28, 2010)

I knew that this was going to happen.
But what's funny is that they had advertisements all over their website saying that downloading music through LimeWire was 100% legal.

They finally got what they deserved.


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 28, 2010)

I always used it. Oh well.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 28, 2010)

why am i not surprised?


----------



## Splych (Oct 28, 2010)

nutella said:
			
		

> Meh, Limewire is pretty terrible anyway.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 28, 2010)

i used this once it went as slow as all fuck, than the downloads nearly every single one was fake or a virus so yeah who cares. the penguin bar is better


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yup... I ran Limewire yesterday and I was utterly shocked... I saw the same screen above.

Well, guess I gotta find a new source for my legally distributed media.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't really like LimeWire anyway.

Though 4chan is going to be pissed and might DDoS again.


----------



## craplame (Oct 28, 2010)

I remember when I used it... I was scared of getting a virus, and there was a lot of porn on it, so I uninstalled it. But, it was bound to happen anyways.


----------



## smash_brew (Oct 28, 2010)

thank god. limewire sucks. its full of viruses and childporn.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 28, 2010)

on to frostwire i guess...


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Oct 28, 2010)

Surprised it took this long to shut them down. I stopped using it a few years back anyways. Nothing but virus.


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 28, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> on to frostwire i guess...


i've been on frostwire a long time, everyone seems to associate the gnutella network solely with limewire


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 28, 2010)

Rogue_Ninja said:
			
		

> Surprised it took this long to shut them down. I stopped using it a few years back anyways. Nothing but virus.


because the 43kb file named Avatar_1080p.exe was legit


----------



## pepe1705 (Oct 28, 2010)

what program is similar (NO frostwire i hate it!)?? i really liked limewire! oohh noo!


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 28, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Rogue_Ninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lololol, I'm going to install this movie onto my computer guys!!!


----------



## Bulit (Oct 28, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Rogue_Ninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could have been a self-extracting archive... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [/sarcasm]


----------



## Joktan (Oct 28, 2010)

My bros used to use kazaa way back then.I remember them being all sad when it got shut down.the burned everything to disks and got rid of everything on the pc.I still got the disk.that's where I got all my
Roms from...I never used limewire but people got me music from it.it lasted alot longer then I thought.


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 28, 2010)

pepe1705 said:
			
		

> what program is similar (NO frostwire i hate it!)?? i really liked limewire! oohh noo!


the heck is wrong with frostwire? it's the same freakin thing


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 28, 2010)

People still use Limewire?


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 28, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> People still use Limewire?


only for sampling music ie. downloading a single and listening to it (why isn't there an option to search for albums?!?!?!), also sometimes for small videos


----------



## pepe1705 (Oct 28, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> pepe1705 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont like it, it takes millions of hours to connect!! and it has a very bad interface ¬¬


----------



## nathancnc (Oct 28, 2010)

What is all this limewire stuff? 

How can I get limewired? 



idk... redbull with lime should work i guess.


----------



## mangaTom (Oct 28, 2010)

Meh,I don't use limewire anymore anyway.I always use my good ol' utorrent.


----------



## Nikolay (Oct 28, 2010)

Limewire worked just fine if you weren't an idiot.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 28, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure iTunes has options for that.
Hell I've watched 30 second clips of videos on iTunes, right on my iPod touch.
Not a whole song mind you.


----------



## JonthanD (Oct 28, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The real thing you need is called "discography" why bother with one album.... lol


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 28, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah but you have to pay to download it it aftwerwards


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Oct 28, 2010)

e


----------



## air2004 (Oct 28, 2010)

who the fuck uses that crap site ? use usenet and nzbmatrix


----------



## Advi (Oct 28, 2010)

just imagine how much money the anti-virus business is losing from this


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 28, 2010)

air2004 said:
			
		

> who the fuck uses that crap site ? use usenet and nzbmatrix


it's not even a website


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2010)

JonthanD said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you want to download a whole discography with no idea on what the quality of the files is gonna be.


Also, limewire is for beginners. Yes, I went through that phase.


----------



## Pliskron (Oct 28, 2010)

I haven't used lime in about 7 years. I idn't even think it was still around. I've been direct downloading everything for some time.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Oct 28, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> JonthanD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



went to that phase too, I just stick to direct download and torrents, (have yet to get into newsgroup dl's)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 28, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> air2004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually it is but i can't post it here or maybe i don't have to if you look up


----------



## Revolution [9] (Oct 28, 2010)

About time. I used LimeWire once, and almost every search result ended up with pr0nz - and lots of it. It was also significantly slower than just downloading a file off the Internet.


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Oct 28, 2010)

I used LimeWire back in 2002, and now I can't find a single reason to use this crapware.  If you want music, just bittorrent, or figure it out.  LimeWire is like MySpace, nobody uses it anymore, and for good reason.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 28, 2010)

Not really shedding a tear here. LimeWire was horribly designed in well, pretty much all aspects.


----------



## JonthanD (Oct 28, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> JonthanD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just add "FLAC" and "CD Rips" or if you really want the good stuff, "Studio Rip" but be warned the studio rips will be significantly larger file sizes then most people are used too


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll just put this here


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 28, 2010)

yea this is a blessing, limewire isn't even safe. that broke down someones computer, u get shut down then hahahahahahahahah f u all day limewire, karma is a sonuvabitch! they had lawyers on their asses while viruses got someone i know ofs. but u know which ones more sour? limewire ahu ahuh hahahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## godreborn (Oct 28, 2010)

I agree.  whoever uses that crap is an idiot.  u might as well post ur credit card number on a forum.


----------



## smash_brew (Oct 28, 2010)

I could understand if this program was clean and useful, but for a program that supplies little other then viruses and child porn i'm glad that they have been shut down. limewire is nothing more then a virus factory and a child porn hub. good riddance to bad rubbish!

PS>I'd just like to mention that i'm usually the first person to fight for a free internet, but this particular piece of programing does little for the free internet movement. I'm tired of my friends bringing me computers to fix after getting viruses from limewire and the amount of child porn found using there program is just disgusting. if you simply type porn into there search field many child porn files will appear. i'm glad i've never installed it on any of my pc's. i believe in fighting the good fight, but this is not it. the internet should be free, but viruses and child porn should still be weeded out.
PSS. Hey limewire. go fuck yourself!


----------



## RoMee (Oct 28, 2010)

is frostwire any good??


----------



## bnwchbammer (Oct 28, 2010)

There are pleeeeeenty of sites out there that offer a better alternative to limewire. I stopped using it the instant I found out about uTorrent and sites to download torrents from. Now that I can't use torrents I've reverted to better sites that link to rapidshare etc. I also fix people's computers and it seems the ones that can't figure out how to do simple tasks have limewire installed on their computers.


----------



## Blastoise (Oct 28, 2010)

P2P is for retards that don't know how to use torrents.

EDIT: I meant Gnutella clients


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 28, 2010)

From what I am reading, there is a hate on for Frostwire as well. WTF? It's not that bad. Better than Limeshit. Seriously. MP3 rocket is always an alternative, though.


----------



## alo123 (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't get why everyone hates limewire I have been using it for a long time and never had
one virus


----------



## smash_brew (Oct 28, 2010)

private torrents sites are the way to go. They are free and trustworthy. and most of the time faster then said program.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 28, 2010)

People still used it?


----------



## nutella (Oct 28, 2010)

Blastoise said:
			
		

> P2P is for retards that don't know how to use torrents.


Was that a joke?


----------



## Lubbo (Oct 28, 2010)

nutella said:
			
		

> Blastoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bahahahaha that has to be a joke


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 28, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> People still used it?


my dad did....i was too lazy to teahch him to torrent let alone anything else. Hes gonna be bummed....


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't use limewire, plus if my dad needs anything, I just torrent it for him =P


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 28, 2010)

something tht will NEVER die (IMO) is torrent... ppl should move towards tht and take P2P as a second choice
the only P2P i used for a long time was Ares while limewire was slow and i hardly got what i wanted


----------



## Yuan (Oct 28, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> something tht will NEVER die (IMO) is torrent... ppl should move towards tht and take P2P as a second choice
> the only P2P i used for a long time was Ares while limewire was slow and i hardly got what i wanted



Hope usenet lives forever too.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 28, 2010)

I hatez LimeWire. There are viruses almost on every download so I use file converters and_ mp3 websites _to download songs


----------



## imz (Oct 28, 2010)

that's a shame, I really liked using limewire Pro. Oh well there's plenty of alternatives out there


----------



## Agjsdfd (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah, I just found it out.
I wanted to install limewire to download a few songs, and now I gotta look up for the songs individually on the web..

Too poor to buy them on iTunes


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usenet will live forever.  It's a messaging service and not a file hosting service, even though files are hosted there.  That's why when grabbing files from it they have to be decoded.  It's pretty much automated now with apps like GrabIt and Newsleecher but in the old days it wasn't so easy.


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (Oct 28, 2010)

Now my sister can't download her songs anymore.


----------



## heavyknight (Oct 28, 2010)

It's been years since I last used it/heard of it. Am amazed that it (was) still alive and kicking.
Unless it's degraded a lot over the years, it wasn't so bad...5+ years ago. (I'd give it a fair 10 years if I could remember anything about it.)

Oh well. Anyone else get a little laugh at nutella and gnutella?


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL.

"Expected to have an unprecedented impact..."

FAIL


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 28, 2010)

heavyknight said:
			
		

> It's been years since I last used it/heard of it. Am amazed that it (was) still alive and kicking.
> Unless it's degraded a lot over the years, it wasn't so bad...5+ years ago. (I'd give it a fair 10 years if I could remember anything about it.)


program was still being updated actively


----------



## Dangy (Oct 28, 2010)

People still use Limewire? i lol'd


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 28, 2010)

I used to use it like 6 years ago. After a few viruses I stopped.


----------



## Chaz. (Oct 28, 2010)

I never had a virus from Limewire, if you didn't know how to use it then you got viruses. It's not hard to preview something in Limewire to check if it is real or not.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh no, where will the people of 2005 get their 50 Cent mp3s and mislabelled pornography now?


----------



## playallday (Oct 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Sausage Head (Oct 28, 2010)

Does this mean the complete noobs can't download their trojans anymore? Oh god noez!


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 28, 2010)

I've never used LimeWire, but I've used BearShare, and I couldn't care less. Although, my GodFather would probably be horrified :/


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 28, 2010)

Sweet, now my sister won't be fucking up my PC anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This also means that I won't have to "fix" my cousin's PC every time I visit.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 28, 2010)

Never used Limewire.  Doesn't really bother me if they shut down.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Oct 28, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Sweet, now my sister won't be fucking up my PC anymore


----------



## pitman (Oct 28, 2010)

Since Bittorrent was introduced, I never touched anything like LimeWire/Kazaa and the like.
These things were full of sick porn/viruses posing as regular files with know way to know if its genuine or not. Good riddance.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 28, 2010)

Someone's going to have to edit this now...


----------



## RE4zombie (Oct 28, 2010)

Never used it, because with Limewire, you're never going to get anything but viruses, as many others have mentioned.


----------



## tatripp (Oct 28, 2010)

my limewire still works. I am using an older version.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Oct 28, 2010)

Lol, I used to use this program long back. No problem its gone...


----------



## Matthew (Oct 28, 2010)

Never used limewire, never plan to, Bittorent and that swedish torrent site is all I need.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah well, last time I tried to use it, I couldn't even FIND music.


----------



## Nikolay (Oct 29, 2010)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Ah well, last time I tried to use it, I couldn't even FIND music.



Might help to search for a song.


----------



## Fudge (Oct 29, 2010)

tatripp said:
			
		

> my limewire still works. I am using an older version.


Which version?


----------



## Salax (Oct 29, 2010)

...People still used Limewire?


----------



## JPhantom (Oct 29, 2010)

just make copyright infringement a capital offense that should cause at least a couple percent reduction in piracy


----------



## Tux' (Oct 29, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> On the other hand, software that’s similar to LimeWire might be affected negatively by today’s judgment. In the injunction software such as FrostWire and MP3Rocket, but also BitTorrent clients including uTorrent, Vuze and Transmission are described as “similar software”. Could one of these become the next target?



Just stating my opinion, but since FrostWire is the closest alternative(GUI and all) I think that FrostWire may be the next target.

Besides, LimeWire was shit compared to FrostWire because of all the viruses and half the time you couldn't even find the music you were searching for because viruses and porn would take up the entire search >_>


----------



## Rydian (Oct 29, 2010)

Limewire and Frostware connect to the same network, thus the files available on them are the same.  Frostwire is a FORK of limewire, using the same base code even.


----------



## Tux' (Oct 29, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Limewire and Frostware connect to the same network, thus the files available on them are the same.  Frostwire is a FORK of limewire, using the same base code even.



Well the more you know xD

Aside from that, then I would say FrostWire will be the next victim(possibly) since it's basically the same piece of work, but who knows...
Sorry if I'm misinterpreting what you're saying, Rydian!


----------



## OSW (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank god. LimeWire was the worst POS I have ever used. I used it for like a week before moving on to better things (many years ago).


----------



## geminisama (Oct 29, 2010)

Nikolay said:
			
		

> geminisama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, no shit? 0/10
I got porn and music videos.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 29, 2010)

There are still some songs on there but I definitely see the results dwindling. Limewire got rimmed hard.


----------



## air2004 (Oct 31, 2010)

alo123 said:
			
		

> I don't get why everyone hates limewire I have been using it for a long time and never had
> one virus



You mean you never got a virus that you know about lol


----------



## Rydian (Oct 31, 2010)

It's called "using an anti-virus program that doesn't suck".

Any modern antivirus will automatically scan every file created on your computer, so if there's an infection in one it'll alert you before it can do anything.


----------



## Kaosu-Noko (Oct 31, 2010)

i always use Mp3 Rocket, but unfortunately it slows my computer....drastically i use it once every blue moon


----------



## Blastoise (Nov 1, 2010)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> nutella said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha sorry meant Gnutella clients 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wasn't thinking straight.


----------

